# Valencia Government bring out a new restriction on Motorhomes



## Mobilvetta (Feb 15, 2021)

Seen this on another site, unfortunately I can't translate Spanish, but it's supposed to say that staying in your motorhome overnight in the Valencia region with be banned from the 8th May, unless at a designated Aire or campsight. I have put the link at the bottom. 

 Bad news if true,I feel I was 10 years to late in getting a motorhome to enjoy the full benefits, in two minds now whether to put it for sale, while they are bringing great prices. 

I enjoyed the freedom, but one has to wonder is it going to get worse, I liked the idea of touring and appending a few nights here and there. 
I know you can book long term stays on Aires for around €10 a night,but I don't want to stay in one place for a month or two. 









						¿Ha prohibido Valencia la libre pernocta de autocaravanas?
					

El Govern de la Generalitat Valenciana aprueba un Decreto de regulación de los establecimientos turísticos segun el cual, a partir del 8 de mayo de 2021, del que se podia interpretar la prohibición…




					www.onroadmagazine.com


----------



## witzend (Feb 15, 2021)

We are just being seen as a cash crop every where wants to provide parking now. So are introducing laws to make us use these spots pity but like you I feel the best times are over


----------



## Derekoak (Feb 15, 2021)

Reading the translation it is not an  open and shut case. Mostly it is ambiguous and contravenes the national traffic regulations which allow correct parking anywhere on the roads, whether the vehicle is occupied or not. We cannot know until it becomes more clear.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, the article makes it clear that there is some ambiguity around interpretation of the new decree and even that the Valencian authorities may not have the power to impose certain restrictions.


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 15, 2021)

There are places you can stop for 10 euros or less and still be legal even for short stays. Sad but probably inviteable given the abuse of many beach car parks


----------



## QFour (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## TJBi (Feb 16, 2021)

QFour said:


> View attachment 93319


That is not an accurate summary of what the magazine article says.


----------

